# 90 Gallon, Algae making bubbles ?



## StupidMutha (Dec 9, 2009)

hey guys, i just set up a new 90 gallon tank. everything was good for about a month but now i have lots of algae on my Mopani wood, rocks & plants, and they're making bubbles ? what's with that ?

Tank Specs:

90 gal Freshwater... no tap water
10 red Cryptocoryne wendtii's
4 baby anubias
2 round anubias
a gigantea anubias 
and a java fern
Fluval 405
penguin 350
Hagen co2 ....prolly gunna upgrade co2
4- 34 watt t-8. with 67k bulbs

oh and been fertilizing with seachem


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like you have happy pearling algae. Show us some pix and we can identify the type and best solution. What's your light schedule, fert dosing and water params? Penguin and hagen at odds. Water agitation degasses co2 faster than hagaen adds. Place fuval outlet 6 inches below water line and make diy spraybar.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have some algae on wood close to the water surface/lights which also pearls. Luckily it doesn't grow out of control though and just stays up top. I kinda like it.


----------



## StupidMutha (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry, camera is jacked... can't do pictures. but it's covering everything but glass, and it creates these bubbles that are at first under it and then it releases upwards eventually. only my new growth it visable, like from the last couples days new growth.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Odds are you're under-fertilizing, possibly CO2 limited as well. What kind of substrate are you using? What kind of algae is it that you're dealing with? Outside of the algae, how do your plants look? Any yellowing, holes, stunting, etc?


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

StupidMutha said:


> sorry, camera is jacked... can't do pictures. but it's covering everything but glass, and it creates these bubbles that are at first under it and then it releases upwards eventually. only my new growth it visable, like from the last couples days new growth.


Seems like you have BGA. Look into the Algaefinder feature, and/or search around for more info on what triggers it and how to get rid of it. So far, the common consensus for treatment seems to be:

1) For immediate removal: 3-day black out, Antibiotics, H2O2 spot treatment.
2) To get rid of the conditions that trigger it: Keep an eye on NO3 levels (at least 5ppm), improve circulation, increase oxygen content (lower temperature), and reduce decomposing organics by cleaning your substrate.

good luck!


----------

